# 2013 Supersix Ultegra or 2014 Supersix Evo 6 105



## weaver808 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey everyone. First time posting on this forum, but I have spent a lot of time reading here. I wanted to hear your opinions on which bike to get. 
2013 Supersix Ultegra for $1700
2014 Supersix Evo 105 for $1800

I currently have a CAAD9-7 that I bought for cheap and I've upgraded to an Ultegra groupset and flo wheels.

I want to get a new bike because the CAAD is a little too small (CAAD9 is 50cm and I'm 5' 7") and I want to reward myself . Haha. I thought about getting a CAAD10, but since I'll be keeping the CAAD9, I figured I'd explore the option of going to carbon. If I do get the 105 groupset, I plan on swapping the Ultegra over to the supersix.

Would love to hear your opinions. Thanks in advance.

-Stevie


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you're prepared to swap & change parts then go for the best frame, which is typically the newest one.

cheers


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree.

Forgetting the parts, and having had both frames (SuperSix, SuperSix Evo), I'd go for the Evo. The old SuperSix was great but the Evo is as good on all the best things the old one had but improves on it's weaknesses and then some.

It's as efficient, precise, has more or less the same superbe geometry but it's lighter, smoother (never had an issue with confort on the old one, but the rear end didn't stick as much to the ground as the Evo does, especially noticable when sprinting/climbing hard out of the saddle on rough ground, the old one bounced a bit, the Evo deals better at keeping the rear wheel planted and keeping it's traction) and the Evo is also marginally more aero.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

weaver808 said:


> Hey everyone. First time posting on this forum, but I have spent a lot of time reading here. I wanted to hear your opinions on which bike to get.
> 2013 Supersix Ultegra for $1700
> 2014 Supersix Evo 105 for $1800
> 
> ...


Where are you getting those prices? LBS? or? If LBS, where? Those are very aggresive!

Did you buy a bike? Which one? How do you like it?


----------

